

Let the Apple TV hacking begin - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/let-the-apple-tv-hacking-begin-2010-9

======
iuguy
Is it me or is the new Apple TV just not as good as the old one? 8Gb of
storage? What happened to the 160Gb in the old one?

It's not like the Apple TV hasn't been jailbroken before either. There's all
kinds of software available for the older model that makes it quite useful.
Admittedly, the OS is different, the architecture is different and I guess the
use cases are different too, but it just seems to me like people are getting
an awful lot less for relatively little less.

